# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus JTAG  v1.0.3

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.0.3 Release Notes:*  
* Added support for the following models:> *Huawei C2807* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
> *Huawei C2808* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
> *Huawei E1750* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
> *Huawei EC3061* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
> *Huawei U7519* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
> *Huawei U85101* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
> *Huawei U8651T* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
> *Huawei U8652* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.* Optimized speed for Qualcomm MSM8960 CPU with eMMC, up to 2x faster Read and 3x faster Write procedures!
* Repair and Full Flash files are uploaded to the Support Area.
* auto downloading function of manuals via software Help feature.
* Released some improvements to the main software.  
All of the listed above Huawei models were added to the list of supported thanks to Mr. DR_Wolodya.
Octoplus Team is endlessly grateful to Mr. DR_Wolodya for his hard work and collaboration on the project.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

